# My 10 gallon tank!! and Critter Keeper!



## BlackArchFish

Yay! Finally! I am so glad I can get these up here. I love my tank so much. My pleco is still in it but I'm going to my friends in the next week and he'll be going then. I'm also getting a new cabinet in, and hopefully I'll get ANOTHER 10 gallon tank that my sister is going to buy me!! I got better pictures on my cell phone then on my digital camera.... (That's sad.)








My mom's Gourami- Zehbadiah!








My female Betta- Alice








My Dalmantion molly, I have 2, Jack and Sally








My male Betta Fabio!








HEEE!! My Pleco, Splecker!








My fancy male guppies, Politan(Cosmo died T_T), Salso, and Sickle(Orangesickle)








My dalmation Molly and Gourami!
























The 10 gallon tank!








My critter keeper tank. (Like 3/4 of a gallon)


----------



## Shaggy

Great looking fish. Nice looking tank! Your pleco looks good!


----------



## BlackArchFish

Thanks  I'm going to put real plants in soon from Wal-Mart. I want to wait till I have my other 10 gallon though.


----------



## Damon

Plants are a nice way to go. Be sure to set it up right in the beginning. It will save you a huge hassle in the end. Check out the posts in the aquatic plants section. There is a lot of useful info there.


----------



## fishfreaks

looks good!


----------



## BlackArchFish

Thanks !


----------



## fish_doc

Just be sure the turtle does not outgrow the tank. LOL


----------



## BlackArchFish

fish_doc said:


> Just be sure the turtle does not outgrow the tank. LOL


Ahahahaha! I was like "What turtle huh? my friend has turtles not me.. OH! ahahahaha!" I'm slow...


----------



## fish_doc

I know what that is like. I may not be able to list the decor in all my tanks but I can tell you the types and numbers of fish. Minus the quantity in the guppy tanks.


----------



## fishboy

Cool gourami mine is just like that but i named mine Posiden. My gourami hates mollies do yours get along


----------



## BlackArchFish

Other way around for me. My mollies hated my gourami. But one was pregnant I later found out, and both of them are gone now..


----------

